# Knife Sharpening Stone



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have for sale a Smith's Arkansas 8 inch honing stone. It is in great shape. Perfect for that guy/gal that likes to hone his/or her hunting / kitchen knifes. It comes in a wooden box and the box is attached to the base of the stone. The top of the box covers the top of the stone nicely. Asking $50.00

The add is just an example of the cost of the stone brand new.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump


----------

